# Tag Heuer Microtimer 1/1000th Chronograph



## Classik

Tag Heuer Microtimer 1/1000th Chronograph 
Ref. CS111C, 43x38mm Steel case 
Very good condition, running well. 
Boxes and manuals included. 

Price is $775. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------

